# Buying a New Dishwasher



## McGillicuddy (May 31, 2020)

I think Bosch are the best dishwashers. Compare HD and Lowe's. Most of them have a third (top) rack for utensils (laid flat) that does very well at holding chopsticks. Avoid Samsung.


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

Agreed. Bosch is hard to beat. Good ratings on cleaning performance and reliability from Consumer Reports. 

I particularly like that they use a full, plastic pan for the base. If anything leaks, it goes in the pan and won't ruin your floor. And it will alert you to the leak, and even pump the water out of the pan. Good design engineering! Plus, many of the models are extremely quiet.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We always buy Whirlpool and have had good luck with them. We spend about $350 to $400 and they last 4 to 7 years. Then if they break we don’t try repairs, we toss them out and get a new one. My son had a Bosch and it died in a year. Repairs cost more than my dishwasher. My brother in law has a dead two year old Bosch. He is deciding whether to sink more money in it or get something else.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

When we left SoCal 16 years ago, we left a Kitchenaid SS one that we had from new for 34 years and it was still doing a good job as usual.

This home we moved to 16 years ago had this GE "Pot Scrubber" model in it that is still working just fine... can only wonder how old it is.

If I ever shop for a new one, I'll strongly consider one with a sound rating under 50 DB.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Any new dishwasher you buy today will not last like the last generation dishwashers. When it breaks down, it will be uneconomical to repair.
I provide dishwashers to my renters (it's not a requirement, but it makes the house easier to rent, we already have the space for them and they brings in higher rents), and when one breaks down, I just go to the Lowe's near me and pick up a US made basic dishwasher for a quick swap. I stay away from imports.
At this price range, the choice is always one of the Whirlpool line up. Do I love them to death? No. Do they do the job? Yes.
Your criteria may be different.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I got my last one from Sears Outlet. I paid $330 for an $830 dishwasher, because it had a scratch and a dent in the front panel. I had to make the 80-mile trip to go pick it up, but well worth it. It's a Whirlpool we've used alot for the last 7 years. I've replaced the recirculation pump twice, a limit switch, and a few of the rack mounting brackets. Not bad for usually a load per day or more.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am another one on the Bosch bandwagon. My old dishwasher (I think it was Whirlpool) was so loud it would sometimes disturb my sleep, from the other end of the house. My last two dishwashers have been Bosch. So quiet you can barely hear it running when you are standing next to it. But there are cheap Bosch's and expensive Bosch's and you get what you pay for. But one thing I like about the Boschs is the top tray for laying down your cutlery, rather than the common basket where the cutlery is all touching each other and may not get water in between all the items.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

At Lowes on sale I compared the Bosch and Kitchenaide side by side. For us the features of the Kitchenaide won the contest. Price was a minor part of the consideration.


Get 46DB or less. Any SS tub will be beteer than plastic.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Yale Appliances tends to have useful insights into which appliance brands are the most reliable. They service what they sell, and some of their blog posts list the number of each brand sold and the number of service calls they had to do. Here's their dishwasher page:

https://blog.yaleappliance.com/topic/dishwashers


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

bring some of your bowls and check in which one it fits first then you can check reviews


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Step out of the old line tip door dishwasher box........there is something better you can buy right now........

https://www.fisherpaykel.com/us/dishwashing/


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I installed a Whirlpool Gold series for my GF now ~6 years ago to replace her original GE unit that sounded like a 747 taking off. New one is quiet as a mouse, has a SS interior, and continues to work great. I am jealous since my original GE unit only sounds like a Lear Jet taking off and it still works so I am keeping it for now. One thing to be aware of is the new dishwasher cycles run way longer than on the old ones. But more efficient and very quiet. So quiet sometimes you don't even know it is running. Seriously.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

mathmonger said:


> Time to replace my dishwasher. Any advice on where to shop or what to get or what to look out for or how to go about it? I'm pretty open to anything. I'm thinking mid-range. Maybe 800 bucks?
> 
> My wife is Chinese, so we have a bunch of bowls with steep sides that don't really go into a regular dishwasher well. We use chopsticks too, so those tend to fall through.


Before you select, read some comments and reviews on different brands so you can narrow your selection.
I know that in China, dishwashers are rarely used at homes. I've been to China a few times and never seen one in the homes that I have visited.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Most appliances are made by a handful of manufacturers. Whirlpools is the leading manufacturer of dishwashers in America. They make Whirlpool, Amana, Jenn-Air, Kitchen Aid, Maytag and of course Whirlpool. All of the plants are in North America. 

GE just makes their own lines of dishwashers in American plants. But, they are owned by Haier of China. 

According to Yale Appliances out of Boston, the 10 most dependable dishwashers are:
1) Whirlpool
2) LG
3) Samsung
4) Bosch
5) KitchenAid (Whirlpool)
6) Thermador
7) Miele
8) Fisher & Paykel
9) Jenn-Air (Whirlpool)
10) Asko
They do sell GE lines, but they didn't make the list. Neither are Beko and Blomberg. 

I do have a GE dishwasher, but we got it for a song. So if it doesn't last that long, I don't care. But, it has been running strong for 3 years now. I had a Bosch before and I LOVED it. But, it was white, and my wifes kitchen was black.....

As long as you don't care if it may have a few scratches, check Lowe's clearance aisle. I get great deals there. And check your local scratch and dent appliance dealer. I got a GE double wall oven where the glass door was shattered and replaced. They couldn't sell it as new and I got it for less than half price. 

Always ask for a better price, a discount or something. Most retailers, even HD and Lowe's will give you something, you just have to ask.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

dj3 said:


> I know that in China, dishwashers are rarely used at homes. I've been to China a few times and never seen one in the homes that I have visited.


yeah, but are the kitchens large enough to fit one ? i am thinking not. idk,as i have never been there. but i WOULD LOVE to visit china !!!


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> yeah, but are the kitchens large enough to fit one ? i am thinking not. idk,as i have never been there. but i WOULD LOVE to visit china !!!


You missed the boat. China is not issuing visas to US citizens and many other countries as before. The same is true to the other direction. It hurts their tourism industry, but as you know, the CCP is detached from the public and suffers no consequences. 
Sounds familiar? here it's called the swamp.
Anyway, if there's interest here, I got tons of stories about China and its people, natural wonders, vast size, transportation, the way they live, housing in China, supermarkets and shopping...most of them positive stories that can fascinate those who have an open mind and eager to learn.
US-China political relationship is entering a cold period, but personal relationships among people, remains unchanged. Let's say, that if there were no visa required starting Monday, millions of Chinese people will come to the USA to visit in the first week.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

China has always kind of scared me. Not the people, but the government. My brother-in-law, married a chinese national who had emigrated to the US and had started a business in Minnesota. 

And yes, it was a restaurant. And a very good one. But she and her sisters also had several other businesses. They are very hard working people and I have long admired them. 

Of all the asian people I have met, they have all been gracious and kind and have encouraged me to visit. I have seen the pictures and videos they have taken of their country and it is indeed beautiful. Whether it be China, Viet Nam, Korea, Thailand or elsewhere. 

I just can't help but feel that I would be the one arrested as I tend to be outspoken about things. (What, who me?) And to see what I perceive to be such cruel totalitarian regimes in control of their people I probably couldn't control myself. 

Probably why I can no longer travel in the southeastern United States any longer. I love southern rock, but not the ******** who listen to it. 

Too much upper midwest, upper middle class white boy in me. I don't get racism, sexism, etc.. We weren't taught that way.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

dj3 said:


> You missed the boat.
> 
> China is not issuing visas to US citizens and many other countries as before. The same is true to the other direction. It hurts their tourism industry, but as you know, the CCP is detached from the public and suffers no consequences.
> Sounds familiar? here it's called the swamp.
> ...


Brother, the story of my life. 

lets not Jack the thread, but i would be very interested to hear stories and see pics/vids. i do know a little about china, like how they don't believe in owning an idea. start a thread, i will participate.


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

I recently bought an LG dishwasher and LOVE it. Cleans great, very quiet and it looks great too. I've been slowly replacing all my appliances with LG. 

I say go for one with a stainless steel interior too. 

I had a Bosch washer and dryer and both have failed in under 6 years. I will never use Bosch again.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

rickwhoo said:


> I recently bought an LG dishwasher and LOVE it. Cleans great, very quiet and it looks great too. I've been slowly replacing all my appliances with LG.
> 
> I say go for one with a stainless steel interior too.
> 
> I had a Bosch washer and dryer and both have failed in under 6 years. I will never use Bosch again.


I had GE solar panels on my previous house. Two of them failed in 6 years. It took about 6 months to get replacements. Solar panels might not have much to do with dishwashers, but from my online research, I learned that LG's post-sales support (basically warranty service and parts sales) is abysmal across their entire consumer line. For a DIYer, having timely access to parts and, if possible, service manuals is essential.

I'm not sure if it still does, but GE used to excel in this area. Every other appliance in that house was GE and until they all got so old that GE stopped making parts for them, getting parts was fast and easy.


----------



## StrongEagle (Nov 1, 2019)

I am a KitchenAid fan, after my research. In my view, you'll want the following.

1. Quiet - there really is a difference... higher end models are much quieter.
2. SS interior - stays much cleaner and in better shape, particularly if you live in a hard water area.
3. Find one with a drying fan - harder to do these days with energy efficiency stuff... but one thing I read was incomplete drying with non fan models, regardless of brand.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

snic said:


> I had GE solar panels


Ha, that should have been LG.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

StrongEagle said:


> 3. Find one with a drying fan - harder to do these days with energy efficiency stuff... but one thing I read was incomplete drying with non fan models, regardless of brand.


My dishwasher (Jenn-Air) has an option for having the fan come on at the end without heating. Works reasonably well - dishes aren't bone dry at the end, but we always let the dishwasher stand open for a few hours before putting the dishes away.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

With DW's, you pretty much get what you pay for. However, maintenance & proper operation is key. I profess that a cheaper well maintained and operated DW will last longer than a more expensive one that is not properly used/cleaned.

Few Tips:

Every 3-5 weeks, with nothing else in the DW, put 2 cups of vinegar in a glass measuring cup and place in top rack and run on a normal cycle..this will clean the scum, calcium and other from all places- opens orifices too.

Don't load in dishes/other w tons of crap stuck on them - which comes to point 3, clean out the filter every 3-6 mo's...based on usage

Don't slam the door and make sure ALL THE RACKS are pushed in before you shut the door.

Use quality cleaning additives

If you want your DW to be replaced much sooner, do not engage in any of the above practices...either way, if new production lines use faulty parts this is a red-herring for all brands...that's the luck of the draw.

Finally, no matter what brand you buy, poor customer service and scarce or untimely parts is a show-stopper...good luck


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

no way i would use a DW with a fan for drying, it brings all the dust and other contaminants that is in the surrounding air inside the DW when dishes are still wet!


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Most reputable DW’s should have a robust enough heating/drying cycle that should not require a fan...that excludes cups and the like that are facing right side up...


----------



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

Full disclosure: I'm a lifelong bachelor. My DW gets used weekly or every other week. I built my home in 2000, and it had a 5-cycle Whirlpool that lasted for 18 years. When researching what to buy, I noticed that I'd been pushing the same cycle button the whole time. I own a few things that require handwashing, so no need for the "Fine China" button, and there was one other I knew I'd never use. Twenty months ago, I bought Lowes Item #838382, Whirlpool Model #WDF330PAHW for $360, + $40 to deliver it and haul away the old DW. I installed it myself, and it has fulfilled all my dishwashing needs flawlessly (knock on wood). Heavy Duty, Normal and 1-hour cycles plus a 4-hour delay do the trick. It's not as quiet as a Bosch, but it's plenty quiet for me. It's on-sale at Lowes now for $390 + delivery/haul away. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it. Hoping you and yours are safe and well, and that you find the DW that works for you.


----------



## schreib (Apr 30, 2020)

dj3 said:


> You missed the boat. China is not issuing visas to US citizens and many other countries as before. The same is true to the other direction. ...
> 
> US-China political relationship is entering a cold period, but personal relationships among people, remains unchanged. Let's say, that if there were no visa required starting Monday, millions of Chinese people will come to the USA to visit in the first week.


Yep, people of China are generally decent but it is so unfortunate that the Communist Party runs the nation and constantly is working to reduce the USA to a no-mans land. It is very hard NOT to buy stuff from China due to the near obliteration of industry in the US, but that is what I try to do. Why give money to a country out for the demise of YOURS while paying people like peasants!

I bought a GE dishwasher, high end for my new house in 2017, so 3 yrs old. Within 6 mo a critical control went out but it was serviced for free. But it would have been VERY expensive to fix it after warranty. That being said, this dishwasher is easily as quiet as Bosch and, though taking a looooong time to wash, cleans with minimal soap. We use about a half teaspoon for normal or "express" wash and all is clean and dried. It takes about 1.5 to over 2 hrs depending on the severity of washing chosen. The utensil rack keeps falling apart when pulled for distributing into the silverware drawer. 3 piece plastic lock-in compartments. I WOULD buy another but only if made in the USA.


----------



## ScottDaley123 (Aug 28, 2020)

Grand appliance


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a Kitchenaid DW, I call Hi-Oh Silver, because it's stainless steel, and it's worked well in spite of the abuses I've heaped on it. The online manuals have been helpful, and so far, no need for parts. I only use it about every 2 - 3 days. 

Do take the time to give it the vinegar treatment regularly if you have hard water like here in California. It's amazing how fast that "scale" can build up. I heartily concur with @tstex.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought a bosch. Front push button. Physical buttons. 

It runs 2 hrs and 10 min. If that blue liquid (for water spots?) is empty, 2 hrs and 20 min. I guess some kind of reminder. I filled it with water and went back to 2:10. Not sure about longer wash time. I don't see big difference in electric bill.

It has no heat element for drying. I think water is heated and residual heat dries the dishes. Some things don't dry. Coffee mug bottoms, example.

Very quiet.
Utility space below is about half the usual so not much room for working. Must be planned carefully.
Bosch has food filter that needs cleaning now and then but like it very much. I don't think it has its own grinder.


Before this I had kenmore with heat element. I used no heat dry cycle and let it air dry over night or such. About 1 hr cycle. I liked it but the cheap push button panel gave up.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a Bosch dishwasher. Cleans really well and is super quiet. The only thing I don't care for is the lack of lights being visible when it's running. The controls are on top of the door and when you close it you cannot see them. I also get the water accumulated on the tops of coffee cups if they can hold water. Not a big deal to me. Had it for about 7 years now and hope for many more.


----------



## divyakfm (Mar 20, 2010)

McGillicuddy said:


> I think Bosch are the best dishwashers.
> 
> 
> I beg to differ; Bosch are pure crap. In the years we had ours the main circuit board had to be replaced twice. The board cost $125; I did the work. You could see where a component became hot and melted the solder. Some people were not so lucky and their board caught fire. These same boards were used in thousands of dishwashers. Bosch was forced to do a 'voluntary recall' but they only recalled the models were fires were reported by their service techs. Our model was not one of those. Calling/complaining Bosch customer (dis)service did no good. They would not admit a poor design and correct their mistake. Eventually giving up and vowing I would crusade against Bosch.
> ...


----------

